# Can Armour Thyroid cause menstrual irregularities?



## hypothy (Apr 23, 2012)

hi.. I am fairly new here, but wanted to reach out regarding some issues I am having on Armour.

I was dx with Hashimoto's causing my hypothyroidism about 6 months ago. Originally, I was put on levothyroxine (low dosage) and was doing ok, but losing weight was becoming impossible on the drug. In fact, I was gaining weight. So, I had read about Armour and how it was better in many aspects esp. losing weight, so I requested it from my dr.

She started me on a low dosage of 30 MG, as my TSH, etc. were not bad at the time. I was fine and able to lose some weight, so I liked it.

As for side effects, though, I noticed I began feeling much more hormonal throughout the month, irritable and PMS like. I also noticed that my periods were regular (which they always have been), however, they had gone down to only 2 days per month which was very unusual for my body. Any rate, kept taking them.

I went in for blood work a couple of weeks ago and found that my TSH was up to 5.9 even though I am taking my thyroid meds regularly, so my dr. decided to increase my Armour to 60MG and retest me in 3 months.

I started taking it 2 days ago and I was just finishing my 2 day period. Last night, I felt as though I were going to start a new period! I was like WHAT? I started spotting pinkish stuff (sorry gross and brown) and that is usually what happens when I am getting a period. Again, I was just finishing my 2 day period, 2 more days had past and I feel I am getting a new one? I am also kind of bloated like you are when you are starting.

Anyway, these bodily changes are kind of freaking me out. Can this be due to the Armour? I called the pharmacist and she seems clueless! I figure since this is a hormone and it just so happens to coincide with when my symptoms started that it could have something to do with this?

Thank you so much for reading my long post and for your responses in advance!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know much about Armour, but it does seem that thyroid issues often mess with menstrual cycles...at least based on my own experience and other people's comments here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothy said:


> hi.. I am fairly new here, but wanted to reach out regarding some issues I am having on Armour.
> 
> I was dx with Hashimoto's causing my hypothyroidism about 6 months ago. Originally, I was put on levothyroxine (low dosage) and was doing ok, but losing weight was becoming impossible on the drug. In fact, I was gaining weight. So, I had read about Armour and how it was better in many aspects esp. losing weight, so I requested it from my dr.
> 
> ...




It is not right for your doctor to see you every 3 months; herein lies the problem. From this point on, you need your Armour titrated upwards by 1/4 grain every 8 weeks until you are totally well.

I personally have been stable on 3 1/2 grains of Armour for years and years now.

It is not the Armour; it is inadequate titration of the Armour. Sad but true. Armour is a hormone just like all thyroxine and Triiodothyronine replacements are so taking it is going to have an effect on your menses until such time you are well onto the healing pathway and stable on your med.

Here is information which may help.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------

